# ASUS 4850 1 gb or 4870 1gb waterblocks?



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

I am trying to watercool my current asus EAH4850 1gb, but cannot find any vendors that make a compliant water block, including koolance and Danger Den. I am planning on upgrading to 4870 1gb, but again, cannot find a vendor that makes a waterblock for that one either... any help?


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

As far as I know any ATI 4850/4870 block should fit on your card, even though it's an ASUS.

Just like with nVidia cards, EVGA, BFG and PNY accessories are interchangable. Awhile back, I took the entire heatsink/fan backplate off a BFG 8800GT and put it on a EVGA 8800GT.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

nope, all of the 4850 waterblocks have a mofset cooler, which for the asus 1gb version does not work, it has 2 non-spec capacitors that are in the way. (trust me, i have tried 4 different blocks)


----------

